# Neuer PC - so okay?



## ProtKenny (1. November 2008)

Hallo!

Bin zur Zeit am überlegen, mir nen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen zu lassen. Und da ich nich so der Experte bin, hab ich mich vom sticky inspirieren lassen...für mich kommt nur die 400,-er Variante in Betracht, die ich allerdings etwas verändert habe...Als Händler erscheint mir hardwareversand.de ganz gut, und hab auch da die folgende Zusammenstellung gemacht:


1) Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Tray 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit 
102,87 €   
->meines Wissens ist Intel schneller als AMD, und vom Preis/leistungsverhältnis passt der...wie ich finde^^

2) Mainboard: ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 
73,98 €   
->da hab ich mich versucht, am 400er zu orientieren...aber ob das so okay is?Hilfe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Lüfter:  Coolermaster Hyper TX2, alle Sockel 
12,98 €   
->hab versucht, nen möglichst passenden auszusuche...leider kein tipp im sticky...

4) RAM: 1024MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400 
11,98 €   x 3
->bei 12 Euro pro Stück wollte ichs nich bei lediglich 2gb belassen, aber der schritt zu den 2x2gb wäre mit 60eruo dann doch zu groß...
edith:sind 3 als ungerade anzahl denn eig in ordnung, wenn ich ständig von 2x2 oder 4x1 oder eben 2x1 lese?

5) Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz 
29,83 €   
->günstig, im grunde genommen kann es auch grau sein, steht unterm schreibtisch, hauptsache passt alles rein...

6) Netzteil: ATX-Netzteil OCZ StealthXStream 500W 
48,68 €   
->wg den 500watt am vorbild-pc orientiert...

7) GrKa: ASUS EN9500GT MAGIC/DI/512M , 512MB ,NVIDIA 9500GT, PCI-Express 
76,87 €  
->hab mit ati eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, blicke ehrlich gesagt, bei den ganze 3450,4860,3279?!? nich durch...zum rest passende wahl? 

8) HD: Excelstore ESJ9250C 250GB IDE 
37,95 €   
->platz is nich wichtig, werde nich viele andwengungen drauf haben, und große datenmengen werden auf die externe verfrachtet...

9) Laufwerk:  LG GH22NP20 schwarz bare 
17,19 €   
->das günstigste, lg find ich eig gut, und so oft brenne ich auch nich dvds

10) Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Home SB System Builder-Version 
76,21 € 
->brauch nen betriebssystem, jetzt halt die frage: xp oder vista? kosten in etwa gleich...aber xp bin ich gewohnt, und finde, das brauch auch nich so viel ressourcen wie vista...aber wenn vista: 32er oder 64er version?

Rechner - Zusammenbau 
 19,99 €   

Summe: 532,49 € 

Brauch dann auch gleich noch nen neuen LCD- hab da an den aktuellen 19er von der Media-Markt Werbung gedacht...

Und zum Schluß noch das eig wichtigste^^: wozu ich den pc benutzen werde/will:

in sachen büro werd ich halt das übliche machen, word, internet, und vll noch ein zwei andere anwendungen gleichzeitig...

und in sachen spiele gehts hauptsächlich um wow...
nachdem ich in hyjal beim bomben riesige lags hatte, und auch für wotlk vorbereitet sein will und endlich auch ma ne größere auflösung und höhere details verwenden möchte, so dass ich auch ma die drachen am rande der aktionsleisten sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bin ich halt am ernshaften überlegen zu einer computer-neuanschaffung...
daneben gibts noch so "actionlastige" games wie pes oder den fm...aber ich würde auch gerne nen blick in diablo 3 reinwerfen (da hab ich natürlich keine abergläubischen vorstellungen von max.details mit diesem pc...hauptsache es startet^^)

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe-  ich hoffe, ich habe nicht all zu viel meines halbwissens verstreut...


----------



## Asoriel (1. November 2008)

An sich okay, nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten: Fangen wir beim Ram an: Wenn du 3x1GB nimmst, wird kein Dual-Channel mehr unterstützt was einiges an Geschw. rausnimmt. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal ca. 25€ drauflegen und 2x2GB nehmen, dann hast genug Ram UND Dual-Channel. Ich persönlich finde, dass es bei gut 500€ auf die 25€ nichtmehr ankommt.
Zur Grafikkarte: Meines Erachtens nach die Bremse in deinem System, für den Preis bekommst schon ne HD4670 die wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller sein dürfte.
Beim Lüfter kann ich dir zum Hyper TX2 nix sagen, aber ich kann dir einen anderen empfehlen, und zwar den AC Freezer7Pro, der dürfte ca. gleichviel kosten.
OS würde ich auf jeden Fall Vista 64Bit nehmen, und zwar aus einigen Gründen: Vista ist längst nichtmehr so verbuggt wie am Anfang. Mittlerweile ist es sehr stabil und kompatibel. 64Bit sollte klar sein, für die volle Unterstützung des Rams.

Anstonsten eine ganz ordentliche Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Netzteil: Für was brauchst du bitte die 500 Watt, wenn du nur eine solch mickrige Grafikkarte verbaust?
Grafikkarte: Total beschnitten und nur für wirklich anspruchslose Gamer geeignet. Würde hier als Minimum die 9600 GT verbauen, oder sogar 9800 GT.
Speicher: 3x1 Gig totaler Käse, da du so nur Singlechannel nutzen kannst. Für Dualchannel musst du genau zwei Bänke besetzen, nur dann kannst du auch Dualchannel im vollen Umfang nutzen.
Festplatte: Sorry, aber wer kommt auf die Idee, sich heute noch eine IDE-Festplatte zu kaufen. Hier gehört SATA2 rein.

Achja: OS natürlich Vista 32bit oder bei 4 GB 64bit, da du sonst nur 2^32 Adressleitungen verwalten kannst. Nach dem ein System aber mehr als nur die Adressierung des Speichers verwalten muss, überschneidet sich hier Speicher und sonstige Adressierungen, weswegen dir XP als auch Vista in der 32bit Variante leider etwas davon entziehen muss. Bei 64bit können 32bit für den Speicher verwendet werden und die restlichen Verwaltungsgeschichten, Busse, DMA-Controller oder what ever wandern nach oben. Ist ja dann genug Platz.


----------



## Dunedin (1. November 2008)

Guter Prozi hab den auch, aber deine GraKa bremst alles für den Preis bekommst du weit bessere Karten. Aber nur ein Tipp leg noch mal bisschen was für die GraKa drauf dann haste ein super System und den Ram natürlich ändern.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Link zu einer vernünftigen Graka:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...47&agid=554

Die hat bei weitem mehr Leistung als die von dir gewählte. Sorry, aber diese 35 Euro würde ich zusätzlich ausgeben. Dann lasse eher den separaten CPU-Lüfter weg und nimm einfach den Boxed-Lüfter. Der ist zwar lauter aber kühlt das Ding auch ausreichend.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Guter Prozi hab den auch, aber deine GraKa bremst alles für den Preis bekommst du weit bessere Karten. Aber nur ein Tipp leg noch mal bisschen was für die GraKa drauf dann haste ein super System und den Ram natürlich ändern.



Und die Festplatte bitte auch Wie gesagt, IDE baut kein Schwein mehr rein. Da muss ne flotte SATA rein.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Hier hast du z.b. eine Spitzenplatte, die kaum teurer ist. Google ruhig auch nach Tests von dieser Platte.

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...75&agid=689

Sowas muss da rein, oder alternativ z.b. ne WD.


----------



## Asoriel (1. November 2008)

oha, das mit dem IDE ist mir garnicht aufgefallen oO

Nimm die Festplatte von Klos, die is super. Er hat insgesammt schon recht. Wenn du also 25€ vom Ram und 35€ von der Graka mehr ausgeben willst, hast echt ein super Rechner


----------



## ProtKenny (1. November 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antowrten! Hat sich ja gelohnt, dass ich vorher nachgefragt habe^^

WErde die Vorschläge berücksichtigen und mich dann nochma melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (1. November 2008)

Doch noch schnell Zeit gefunden, Ergebnis:

HV20T730DE  Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Tray 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  102,87 €  

HV1128UMDE  ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  73,98 €   

*HV20KK88DE  2048MB KHX CL5 DDR2 800 HyperX-Kit 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  29,50 €   

HV20KK88DE  2048MB KHX CL5 DDR2 800 HyperX-Kit 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  29,50 €   *

HV203FAKDE  Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  29,83 €   

HVR600OSDE  ATX-Netzt.OCZ StealthXStream 600W 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  62,26 €   

*HV1021KSDE  Sparkle 9800GT 512MB 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  110,25 €  *

HV207L2PDE  LG GH22NP20 schwarz bare 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  17,19 €   

*HV1332FSDE  Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  41,52 €  *

*HV33MVP6DE  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  84,89 €   *

HVZPCDE  Rechner - Zusammenbau 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  19,99 €   

Summe: 601,78 € 

Zwar 70 Euro mehr, aber wenn ihr sagt, ich komme damit gut weg, nehm ich das gern in kauf...

Aber noch ne Sache: aufgrund des tipps hab ich den separaten lüfter weggelassen, aber beim konfigurator von hwv kommt jetzt die warnung, dass ich keinen ausgewählt habe.....muss ichs einfach nur anders einstellen, oder brauch ich tatsächlich einen zusätzlichen? (ps: laute lüftergeräusche stören mich nich, headset ftw^^)


----------



## Wagga (1. November 2008)

So kannst du´s nehmen.
IDE ist schon mehr als 3 Jahre out.
Selbst mein alter PC (den vorigen der noch hier als "Einzelteile" (rumliegt, sollte ich da 200 Euro
investieren für einen 2. Rechner?), hatte schon SATA.
SATA ist schneller als IDE.
SATA packt 3GB/s IDE packt viel weniger.
Außerdem sollte man wenn möglich immer auf neue Technik setzen, wobei SATA nicht neu ist.
Selbst Brenner werde schon über SATA betrieben, bei Blueray aber auch verständlich sind ja schließlich 25 GB, da würdest du ein Jahr auf deine Blueray warten.
Durch SATA kann der PC an die Festplatte oder von der Festplatte schneller Daten kopieren.
Also Datenkopieren, Games, Datenintensive Anwendungen sind alle schneller.
Die 9800 GT kannst du auch nehmen obwohl ich die 4850 dir ans Herzen legen würde,
Ich hatte ATI/NVIDIA die letzten Jahre, und habe mit beiden bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich mal das Grakaabrauchen nicht berücksichtige, das kann aber passieren.
Wenn man bei einem seriösen Händler kauft, dann bekommt man auch das Geld zurück.
Also nimm den neuen PC.
Intel gegenüber AMD da wirst du einen Leistungsschub spüren.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Sind leider immer noch ein paar Fehler drin.

Also Lüfter: Die Warnung ist berechtigt, denn du hast den Prozessor als Tray ausgewählt. Tray heißt, kein Lüfter. Nur die Boxed-Version hat einen Lüfter dabei.
Musst also Boxed nehmen. Empfiehlt sich im übrigen auch, wenn ein zusätzlicher Lüfter verbaut wird, da die Boxed-Versionen ein Jahr länger Garantie haben.

Ram: Du hast zwei 2GB-Kits ausgewählt, was heißt, das du 4 Riegel bekommst und wieder kein Dualchannel benutzen kannst. Wähle also einen 4GB-Kit bestehend aus 2 Riegeln a 2 GB.

Was ist mit dem Netzteil passiert? Das sind ja jetzt gleich 600 Watt geworden. Auch eine 9800 GT braucht kein 600 Watt Netzteil. War das nicht anders einzustellen beim Konfigurator? Ist mir nämlich schon mal aufgefallen, daß Hardwareversand.de einen prinzipiell im Konfigurator nur völlig überdimensionierte Netzteile auswählen lässt. 500 Watt reichen dicke.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

"Sowos braucht da Bua": http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=599

oder die billige Variante mit nicht ganz so scharfen Timings:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...20&agid=599

Fällt aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.

Edit: Habe bei Hardwareversand nachgesehen. Es gibt deinen Prozzi leider nur als Tray. Wirst den Lüfter also wieder dazu nehmen müssen.
Nochmal Edit vom Edit:

Sorry, bin dumm. Da isser ja.

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...49&agid=398

Allerdings kostet der 8 Euro mehr und dein CPU-Lüfter kostete glaub 12 Euro. Von daher wärst du fast dumm, wenn du die 4 Euro nicht dazu legen würdest.
Weil der Boxed um einiges lauter sein wird.

Und an alle: "Oh Gott, die neuen Bloomfields sind bei HV schon gelistet". Misst, jetzt bin ich wieder dazu verleitet, mir einen in meinen Rechner reinzuschrauben.
Das nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...maid=0&rp=1

*Wischt sich den Sabber vom Mund*

Edit:

billigstes Mainboard vom Bloomfield 260 Euro...lol


----------



## ProtKenny (1. November 2008)

Ja ich gebs zu: ich bin wie ein kleines Kind, das man an die Hand nehmen muss und herum führt...aber man sieht ja, dass man viele Fehler machen kann...

den nächsten habe ich glaube auch schon gefunden: wenn ihr sagt, die laufwerke auch an die sata....hab das bei ide reingesteckt....muss dann wohl auch rüber (?)...

und vom ram dann logischerweise nur einen riegel...

beim netzteil hab ich mich wohl mit den 600w verklickt...sollten schon die 500 bleiben^^

Bzgl des ATI-Chips: da sind die GraKa alle rnd 20 € teurer...und wie gesagt, bin von nvidia überzeugt 

3. Version (glaube wir nähern uns dem Ziel an^^)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Tray 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  102,87 €   

 ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  73,98 €   

*Coolermaster Hyper TX2, alle Sockel 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  12,98 €   *

*4096MB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  53,08 € * 

 Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  29,83 €   

*ATX-Netzteil OCZ StealthXStream 500W 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  48,68 € *

Sparkle 9800GT 512MB 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  110,25 € 

Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  41,52 € 

*LG GH20N bare schwarz 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  19,33 €* 

 Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  84,89 €  

Rechner - Zusammenbau 
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten sofort lieferbar  19,99 €   
Summe: 597,40 €  

ps: weiß jmd, wie hoch die versandkosten für nen rechner bei hwv werden? wiegt der mehr als 26kg (32€) oder weniger (22€)?

thx


----------



## Wagga (1. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...maid=0&rp=1
> 
> *Wischt sich den Sabber vom Mund*
> 
> ...


Wer sabbert bei den Werten nicht, einfach nur geil.
Aber leider wäre der mir zu teuer, der kostete mehr als meinen
Prozessor,Mobo,Graka,RAM zusammen.
Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne dann vielleicht und sofort *g*.
Da würde ich sogar ein modding Gehäuse mit Schnickschnack nehmen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Also mit der 9800 GT wirst du definitv glücklich. Besonders die Sparkle ist schon leise, hat einen super kühler. Eine 4850 ATI wäre zwar noch etwas schneller, aber die 9800 GT reicht für dein Anforderungsprofil auf jeden. Mit der kannst du auch die neusten Spiele wie Crysis oder FarCry zocken, falls es dich gelüstet.
Mehr musst du hier nicht ausgeben.

Zu den Laufwerken: Also Festplatte generell SATA, aber das haben wir ja geklärt. Beim Laufwerk, also Brenner oder was auch immer, kannst du auch zu IDE greifen. Trotzdem würde sich hier auch SATA anbieten und ich glaube, die nehmen sich preislich auch nichts. Warum also noch den alten Standard verwenden, auch wenn hier IDE ausreichend wäre, weil hier vom Datentransfer einfach andere Anforderungen bestehen, als bei der Festplatte. Du würdest im Falle des Brenners einfach keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied merken.

SATA ist aber einfach auch vom Kabel her praktischer, weil die nicht mehr so breit sind. Außerdem habe ich auch mal gelesen, daß die Audio-Präzision bei SATA-Brennern besser sein soll. Warum, weiß ich auch nicht

Aber hängt wohl mit dem Jitter (Taktzittern bei Übertragung von Taktsignal) zusammen. Also stopf da einfach auch einen SATA rein. Dein Mobo hat hier eh genüg Schnittstellen

Achja: Bezüglich Gewicht, sollte unter 26 Kg bleiben, aber dir muss klar sein, daß ich hier nur anhand von Erfahrungswerten schätzen kann.


----------



## ProtKenny (1. November 2008)

Na denn bin ich ja rundum happy!

So konnt ich mir ein wochenlanges hin und her Überlegen und Grübeln sparen und  an einem Nachmittag alle Probleme lösen...

Vielen Dank für die wertvolle Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (1. November 2008)

- Keinen Valueram
- E7300 taugt nix , besser einen E8400 / E7200 / Q6700 / Q9450
- Das Gehäuse ist ebenso Müll.


----------



## Wagga (2. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> - Keinen Valueram
> - E7300 taugt nix , besser einen E8400 / E7200 / Q6700 / Q9450
> - Das Gehäuse ist ebenso Müll.



Bei Core2Duo würde ich auch ab E8400 aufwertsnehmen.

Wenn Quad würde ich Q9450/Q9550 nehmen.
Der Q6700 kann man auch nehmen, wenn man die 100Euro aber übrig 
haben sollte, sollte man die investieren da der 9450er zwar genauso schnell ist,
aber moderner.
Aber ich habe selbst den Q6700er und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## ProtKenny (2. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> - Keinen Valueram
> - E7300 taugt nix , besser einen E8400 / E7200 / Q6700 / Q9450
> - Das Gehäuse ist ebenso Müll.




Gehäuse: Is wayne, bin kein Case-modder, noch sieht man das teil...steht unterm schreibtisch, und da muss es die komponenten nur zusammenhalten...so lange alles rein passt und nich beim ersten anheben auseinanderfällt ist es brauchbar

prozessor: E8400 und die quad würden allesamt den preisrahmen sprengen...E7200 wäre in etwa gleich, aber is das "niedrigere" modell besser als das vermeintlich höhere? ne änderung wäre an dieser stelle kein problem

ram: kommt wieder der laie durch: was ist valueram? und wie wirkt sich der unterschied zum letztgewählten (4096MB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5 ) in leistung und preis aus?

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (3. November 2008)

keiner ne antwort zur letzten frage? wollte eig die nächsten tage bestellen^^


----------



## Klos1 (3. November 2008)

Value

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(5lg2s355hlcfkqbmd...976&CT=2860

kein Value

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(5lg2s355hlcfkqbmd...p;TY=2&ST=1

siehst du den Unterschied? Der eine ist nackt, der andere nicht. Wenn du keine besonderen Ansprüche an den Speicher stellst, dann ist es furz egal. Leistungsmäßig macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied, nur nimmt die Verkleidung halt Wärme auf.

Und mit dem 7200 vs. 7300 hat er sich wohl vertan. Ein 7200 ist nicht schneller als ein 7300er. Warum auch? Gleiche Befehlssätze, gleiche Architektur, beide sharen sich 3 MB Cache. Nur der 7300 hat einen leicht höheren Takt.

Also

7200 < 7300 < 7400 < 8200 < 8400...


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

Nochmals vielen Dank! Besonders an dich Klos!

Werd dann ma heute bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: GRRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...langsam treten die Nachteile von HwV zu Tage: So ist einmal der 7300er CPU derzeit nicht verfügbar, so dass ich wohl doch auf den 7200er zurückgreifen muss...aber was noch mehr ins Gewicht fällt, und wozu ich nochma die Frage stellen muss:

Das *ASUS P5QL Pro ist derzeit ebenfalls nicht verfügbar*...alternativ in der Preisklasse gibt es nur das *ASUS P5QL-E*, das dann rnd 9 Euro mehr kostet...jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, ob die Leistung identisch ist, mit dem ursprünglichen? Testberichte/Meinungen hab ich im Internet nicht wirklich gefunden...und aus dem Datenblatt konnte ich nur herauslesen, dass die teurere einen zusätzlichen [Edith-Edith:] eS-ATA 2 (kA wie die richtige Bezeichnung is) Anschluß hat, der Rest aber identisch sein soll...und nen Firewire...so wie ich das beim editieren sehe^^

Ist sie trotzdem noch "in Ordnung"?

P.S.: die P5QL Pro "soll" am 5.11., also morgen, wieder verfügbar sein...wenn der Unterschied tatsächlich schwer ins Gewicht fällt, kann ich auch bis dahin warten---was dann aber leider meinen Plan behindert, den Rechner am Wochenende zu haben...^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2008)

FireWire haben natürlich beide und eSata heißt einfach nur, daß du bei dem P5Q-E eine externe Festplatte über SATA betreiben kannst, während du beim Pro auf USB 2.0 zurückgreifen müsstest. Ist völlig unwichtig in meinen Augen. Entscheide für dich selber.

Beim Pro ist aber das Layout besser. Achte beim E mal auf die PCI-Schnittstellen. Die liegen beide genau jeweils über bzw. genau unter der PCI-Express Schnittstelle, in welcher die Grafikkarte sitzt. Je nach Größe der Grafikkarte und was du noch so in den PCI-Slot stecken möchtest, könnte das eng werden.


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

da musste ich erst ma grübeln, was was ist^^

aber kommt die graka nich eig in den pcie 16er? --> wieder ma keine ahnung, zum glück muss ich das teil nich zusammen bauen^^


trotzdem sehe ich das aber iwie anders:

der erste anhang is die nich verfügbare pro (linkes bild)

und der zweite die p5ql-e (rechtes bild)

-zumindest nach den abbildungen von hvw---



und hier wären die kurzen pcie 1 *bei der pro *über und unter den normalen pci-steckplätzen bzw umgekehrt...

bei der E wären die kurzen pcie 1 beide über den normalen pci-plätzen, genauso wie der lange pcie 16er...

also würde in beiden fällen eine breite grafikkarte eher in der pro schlecht aufgehoben, da so die normalen pci-plätze bedrängt wären...so dass du die abbildungen verdreht hast?

bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich mich abermals irre^^


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

update: inzw ist die verfügbarkeit der pro auf den 6.11. verschoben worden...wenn es mit dem verschieben in dem tempo weitergeht, ist das mb morgen erst im dezember verfügbar....damit fällt die wohl eher flach-.-

also wenn ich damit keinen wahnsinnsfehler begehe, werde ich wohl auf die p5ql-e zurückgreifen müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2008)

_ Klick mich! 


Ist doch sofort lieferbar? :>


&#8364; : Ach ich sehe grad , du hast nach nem billigeren gesucht _


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

jup, eig schon^^ vll kommt daher die verwechslung? und ist der unterschied zur günstigeren variante gravierender? also ich denke mal.für meine bedürfnisse reicht auch die "normale" variante..das bischen tempo mehr sind dann nicht unbedingt 30 euro+x wert...sollte ja eig zum restlichen system "passen"....zumal ich auch keine zusätzliche sound-und/oder netzwrkkarte etc. installieren will...

edith: ja, jetzt seh ichs klos, du hast die beiden teureren varianten verglichen...aber ich war eig von anfang an auf die günstigeren modelle aus^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2008)

Also eine PCI-E Graka kommt natürlich in den PCI-E Slot. Hatte sie im übrigen nicht nur vertauscht, sondern sogar ein komplett anderes Pro betrachtet.
Anders, als es der Name bei deinen beiden preferierten Mainboards suggerieren möchte, ist nicht das Pro das große Mainboard, sondern das E. Es basiert nämlich auf den P45 Chipssatz, während dein Pro-L auf den G43-Chipsatz aufsetzt. Der P45 ist der große und auch performantere.

Und was nun die PCI-Slots angeht, so wäre es wurst, denn beide haben ja nur einen PCI-E Slot und mehrere PCI.

Edit: Vergiss es, schon wieder das falsche E betrachtet. Mann, diese komischen Light-Versionen. Sind natürlich beide G43. Ist also wirklich Jacke wie Hose, was du da nimmst, außer du möchtest unbedingt die eSata-Schnittstelle, für eine externe Festplatte.


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

Auch wenn dein letzter Beitrag aufgrund der Bezeichnungen (warum kann ASUS seine MB nich einfach von a-z benennen?) wieder leichte verwirrung stiftete, hab ich doch herausgelesen, dass das verfügbare, etwas teurere aber doch billiger als die anderen, Maindboard P5QL-E passt^^

Zumal ich auch gesehen, habe, dass die anderen Crossfire-tauglich sind...das mag zwar zukunftsorientiert sein, jedoch sprengt das meinen geldbeutel, zudem wird diese technik in der gegenwart in meinen augen noch zu wenig genutzt bzw. passt dann der rest vom system wieder nich zu crossfire (prozessor & graka)...

von daher bestelle ich jetze ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmals vielen dank an alle freundlichen helfer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> Auch wenn dein letzter Beitrag aufgrund der Bezeichnungen (warum kann ASUS seine MB nich einfach von a-z benennen?) wieder leichte verwirrung stiftete, hab ich doch herausgelesen, dass das verfügbare, etwas teurere aber doch billiger als die anderen, Maindboard P5QL-E passt^^
> 
> Zumal ich auch gesehen, habe, dass die anderen Crossfire-tauglich sind...das mag zwar zukunftsorientiert sein, jedoch sprengt das meinen geldbeutel, zudem wird diese technik in der gegenwart in meinen augen noch zu wenig genutzt bzw. passt dann der rest vom system wieder nich zu crossfire (prozessor & graka)...
> 
> ...


Crowssfire lohnt sich aktuell noch nicht, weil du doppelt soviel Geld in eine Grafiklösung
steckt: 2x Grakas aber nicht 200% Leistung hast im gegensatz zu nur 1 Karte sondern
nur 130-150%. Da müssen sie erstmals die Karten verbessern damit die Leistung von
2en gesteigert wird, sonst ist es ja völlig uninteressant.
Und wegen dem 1 PCI-E du kannst ja notfalls noch auf eine GPUX2 umsteigen, ist ähnlich wie Crossfire nur das die Chips direkt auf einer Karte sind.
Also "Crossfire intern auf der Karte"

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (4. November 2008)

Ich bin jetzt neu in der Diskusion hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedoch frage ich mich, wenn der Geldbeutel nicht so pralle ist, weshalb du dann ein P5Q Board nimmst? Da ist doch der "neue" Intel Chipsatz drauf, wenn du ein bisel sparen willst, gibt es mit sicherheit ein billigeres Mainboard mit "altem" intel / nforce chipsatz und somit könnte doch evtl ein 8400 +  2 Core Prozessor in Betracht gezogen werden, oder nicht?


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2008)

Er hat ja die Light-Version mit G43 gewählt. Die liegen so bei 80 Euro und viel mehr würde ich beim Mainboard dann auch nicht mehr runter gehen.
Die alten P35 unterstüzten noch kein PCI-E 2.0 und liegen auch noch in etwa bei 80 Euro. 

Von daher denke ich schon, daß er sich mit dem G43 die beste preiswerte Lösung ins Haus holt.

@TE: ja, passen beide und haben nicht wirklich relevante Unterschiede. Du hast die zwei, welche zu vernachlässigen sind, ja bereits selbst erkannt. 
Sonst ist da nichts mehr.


----------



## Xairon (4. November 2008)

Aha okey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na dann meinen Gedankenanstoss ignorieren und dann den PC bestellen =) Viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

Kannst ja mal ne Rückmeldung geben wie der abgeht, wenn er bei dir eingetroffen ist.

Bitte angeben in den Einheiten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taschenrechner
OfficePC
Playstation
Space Shuttle *g*

Ne, war nur ein Scherz.
Es sollte doch eher an ein SpaceShuttle ran kommen als an einen Taschenrechner.
Ganz wichtig: *Anschnallen nicht vergessen!*
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (4. November 2008)

Evtl Game Boy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

also playstation wäre mir auch noch zu lahm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...hab ja inzw sogar ruckler bei der ps2....und ps3....naja...ein pc sollte die eig locker um welten abhängen können^^

bestellstatus ist derzeit noch in der ersten phase, also bestellung "aufgegeben" (oder so)...leider ist der 7200er kurzfristig auch auf 2-3tage lieferzeit gesprungen, so dass ich den (hoffentlich) morgen verfügbaren 7300er cpu genommen habe...damit die kiste rechtzeitig zum wochenende bei mir landet- hab auch schön nachnahme gemacht...man weiß ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---wenn sie dann da ist, wird sowieso erst ma ein tag mit installationen verbraucht (alleine wenn ich da an den blizzard-downloader denke krieg ich ein grausiges schlottern...)




p.s.: gameboy & tetris sind nicht zu schlagen! alleine die soundeffekte...bombastisch!


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> also playstation wäre mir auch noch zu lahm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst du nicht den WoWordner auf die neue HD rüberziehen?
Über Externe z.B.: Von PC auf externe und dann auf den neuen.
Oder die alte HD ausbauen und kurz in den neuen hängen und rüberziehen.
WoW muss nicht installiert werden.
WoW+Addons+Einstellungen direkt übernehmen.
Geht eigentlich mit fast allen MMOs.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## ProtKenny (4. November 2008)

echt guter tipp! werde das auf jeden fall ausprobieren....auf meinem schreibtsich steht schließlich ne externe festplatte, die eig nie da wegbewegt wird.....hoffe das klappt, würde mir eine meeeeeenge arbeit ersparen, vor allem wegen dem interface und addons...

edith: uff...10,8 gb...das wird über usb ne weile dauern XD

aber: hab mal unter software nachgeschaut, und da is wow auch aufgeführt...zwar nur mit ner größe von 0,98mb...aber heißt das nich eig, dass ne installation nötig ist? oder gibts nen programm, das die registrierung durchführt?


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2008)

Nö, ist nicht. Hab ich auch schon verschoben und lief einwandfrei. Und nur, weil Windows jetzt nicht in die Rubrik Software eintragen konnte, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, daß es nicht lauffähig ist. Lauffähig wäre es dann nicht, wenn es in die Registry irgendwelche Zustandsdaten von Objekten speichert, welche bei Programmstart für die Initialisierung notwendig sind.


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2008)

Es taucht natürlich nicht bei Programme auf im Startmenü.
Das ist aber auch alles.

Kannst ja ne Verknüpfung ins Startmenü setzen oder auf dem Desktop.
Der Startmenüeintrag, rechtfertigt den Aufwand den du mit einer Installation hast,
wenn du schon WoW hast (installiert) nicht im geringsten.

Andere Programme wie Virenscanner musst du natürlich installieren,
es gibt wenige Programme (MMOGs) wo dies möglich ist.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

also auf den startmenu eintrag kann ich schon verzichten....wenn ich mal mehr als den "WoW-Start-Button" benötige, kann ich auch den Ordner öffnen...

aber Update zur Bestellung: ironischerweise ist heute das günstige Pro überraschend doch schon verfügbar, obwohl es eig gestern ja hieß 3-5 Tage...und meine GraKa ist inzw auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht verfügbar...hoffe mal, dass ich da die letzte abgekriegt habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2008)

Wenn du schon bestellt hast und eine Aufragsbestätigung hast (mit Liefertermin) und dort die Graka enthalten ist bzw. ohne Hinweis auf Nachlieferung o.ä. dann solltest du Sie behalten.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

jaja...die bestellbestätigung inkl verfügbarkeit hab ich schon im postfach....allerdings heißt das in meinen augen leider nicht immer, dass die ware dann auch wirklich kommt...hab da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...auch schon mit so großen namen wie amazon...da kann das vermeintliche schnäppchen leider nicht geliefert werden, weil unvorhergesehene engpässe auftraten, obwohl auf lager vorhanden....jaja...


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

ich frag mich echt, was bei denen da am wareneingang und ausgang so abgeht^^

denn jetzt ist meine graka wieder sofort verfügbar, wo sie doch vor 2 stunden auf unbestimmte zeit nich lieferbar ist - entweder haben sie noch welche im regal gefunden, oder haben die aus meiner bestellung genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2008)

_War bei mir genauso - letztendlich hab ich beim PC-Händler meines vertrauens , 5Minuten weg von mir alles gekriegt und bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lässt du ihn dir gleich Zusammenbauen und was hast du dir jetzt eigentlich ausgesucht? :>_


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

hmm.......bis zum wochenende lasse ich ihnen noch zeit...dann überleg ich mir, die bestellung vll zu stornieren...

zusammenbau überlasse ich denen, für 20 Euro will ich mir da nicht den streß machen...und vll noch nen fehler machen...muss so zwar bei ankunft das gehäuse aufschrauben, und schauen ob alles drin ist...aber ist wenigstens nicht ganz so viel arbeit...

kurzzusammenfassung vom system: e7300, asus p5ql-e, sparkle 9800gt, 4gb ram geil und die samsung 320gb. windows vista 64 bit, und der rest ist nur nebensache^^



jaja, so nen händler um die ecke...da gibts bei mir nur je-computer...die sind leider etwas teuer, auch der zusammenbau (50€), zudem haben sie nich alles und letztlich hat das pc zusammenbauen bei denen das letzte mal 2 wochen gedauert...von daher...verzichte ich lieber^^ hab mit online-bestellung per nachnahme bisher auch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht, bis auf die eine amazon sache halt...


----------



## Xairon (5. November 2008)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> hmm.......bis zum wochenende lasse ich ihnen noch zeit...dann überleg ich mir, die bestellung vll zu stornieren...
> 
> zusammenbau überlasse ich denen, für 20 Euro will ich mir da nicht den streß machen...und vll noch nen fehler machen...muss so zwar bei ankunft das gehäuse aufschrauben, und schauen ob alles drin ist...aber ist wenigstens nicht ganz so viel arbeit...
> 
> ...



Nur noch  zur Info von wegen Installation von nöten usw. Kumpel von mir formatiert seinen Rechner, jede Woche rund 1 mal. schmeisst aber alle games auf ne externe und da geht eig. alles ohne Installation. D2, WC3, WOW, LINEAGE 2 u.a.

Gruss.

Was mich noch interessiert, haftet HWV für Hardware welche nicht funktioniert? Sprich du kriegst den PC nach Hause, willst ihn anmachen und er geht nicht?


----------



## Klos1 (5. November 2008)

Jede Woche einmal

Hat der sonst nichts zu tun oder ist er einfach unfähig, seinen Rechner in Stand zu halten.


----------



## Falathrim (5. November 2008)

Der PC wird zusammengebaut und getestet würd ich mal sagen xD


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2008)

_JE Computer? KEINE SEKUNDE zögern! :>

Genau da hab ich meinen auch Zusammenbauen lassen , alles super geordnet - Neuste Treiber wurden draufgespielt und und und..

--

Hardwareversand wird dir sicher nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen , oder?

Hat dir der Konfigurator kein überdimensionales Netzteil empfholen? Wie bei mir..?


&#8364; : Die bauen den zusammen und überprüfen ihn auch gleich , beim verschicken könnte natürlich was kaputt gehen - aber so wie die eingepackt sind , denke ich das eher nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xairon (5. November 2008)

Jep ist unfähig, vorallem in letzter Zeit, macht er das oft. Er ist sogar so ein Held, dass er Treiber für seine GraKa installiert, welche garnicht für seine Graka ist. Fazit: Sein Bildschirm fäng ab und an zu flackern an...Bis er schlussendlich ganz ausstellt.

Okay danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja ich bastel lieber selber, dann kann ich mich immer wieder mit einem AHA-Gefühl verabschieden, nach nervenaufreibenden Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn manchmal laufts glatt, manchmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

war das ironisch gemeint mit je computer?^^ eig hab ich doch die nachteile aufgezählt...

und in sachen zu über-powertes netzteil: dafür hab ich doch hier extra gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- und so hab ich das 500w genommen...mag zwar bissel viel sein...aber lieber zu viel, als zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update zum bestellvorgang: immer noch stand von gestern 13:50- ware online bestellt....ich krieg langsam die krise...will doch nächste woche donnerstag spätestens maximale details verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2008)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> jaja...die bestellbestätigung inkl verfügbarkeit hab ich schon im postfach....allerdings heißt das in meinen augen leider nicht immer, dass die ware dann auch wirklich kommt...hab da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...auch schon mit so großen namen wie amazon...da kann das vermeintliche schnäppchen leider nicht geliefert werden, weil unvorhergesehene engpässe auftraten, obwohl auf lager vorhanden....jaja...


Das ist mir bei Amazon nie passiert,
Hast du drauf auch geachtet das du nicht versehentlich Marctplace nutztest ist wie
Ebay, nicht direkt von Amazon.

also ich habe schlechte Erfahrung in dieser Beziehung mit funiverse gemacht.
Die Ware konnte nicht geliefert werden habe zwar das Geld bekommen, aber doch ärgerlich 
8 Tage vor Release eine Stornierung zu bekommen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das ist mir bei Amazon nie passiert,
> Hast du drauf auch geachtet das du nicht versehentlich Marctplace nutztest ist wie
> Ebay, nicht direkt von Amazon.
> 
> ...




doch doch, ich bestelle immer bei/von amazon...was anderes kommt schon wg den zusätzlichen versandkosten nicht ins haus^^....ich glaube, das hängt auch mit den angeboten zusammen: wenn sie besonders günstige angebote haben, und das merken, stellen sie die schnell um...

beispiel: nen kumpel von mir hat sich ne korn-special edition für 9,90 bestellt, obwohl die überall woanders 22 euro und mehr kosten sollte....aber bestellbestätigung etc waren alle mit 9,90 ausgewiesen....da wollten die partout nich liefern, angeblich nicht verfügbar...dabei wurde die gleiche cd(!!!) für 20 euro schon wieder in den nächsten tagen angeboten...naja, letztlich hatte amazon aber pech gehabt, da mein kumpel und ich eine fachrichtung studieren, die dafür zuständig ist, ärger zu machen: so hat er ihnen ne freundliche e-mail geschrieben, in der er darauf hingewiesen hat, dass zwischen beiden ein gültiger kaufvertrag besteht, das urspr. angebot auch nicht auf einem irrtum beruhe und sie deshalb liefern müssen...als argument hat er auch noch das nun teurere angebot erwähnt,so dass amazon notfalls auch "diese" cd für die 9,90 liefern könnte....und schwups...1 woche später hatte er die cd für 10 euro im haus und zusätzlich noch nen 15 euro gutschein drauf gepackt^^


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2008)

Also ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren mehr als 2000 Euro bei Amazon gelassen, verschiedenes
gekauft von PC-Hardware(Festplatte,externe Festplatte,Brenner),Software,DVD´s.

Falls was defekt war bekamm ich Ersatz oder das Geld zurück.

Siehe meine Signatur.

Außerdem kosten die anderen Versand, und sind meist billiger als MediaMarkt,Saturn oder andere Shops.

Alle Schadensfälle wurden ersetzt.

Besonders die Mp3-Player geben nach 8 Monaten komischweise den Geist immer auf, obwohl sie Sachgemäß genutzt werden und nur für Bus/Bahn oder beim Walken.
Aber ich bekamm alle ersetzt und machte damit sogar gewinn *g*.
Innerhalb der 5 Jahre bestimmt 200 Euro Gewinn gemacht.

1. Mp3-Player 160 Euro- dann nach 1 Jahr defekt - Geld zurück bekommen.
2. Kostete nur noch 120 Euro (Gewinn 40 Euro).
3. Kostete nur noch 80 Euro (Gewinn 40 Euro).
4. Kostete nur noch 60 Euro (Gewinn 20 Euro).
5. Der letzte kostete nur noch 35 Euro (Gewinn: 25 Euro)*

Bei gleicher oder doppelter Kapazität (M.
Also Gesamtgewinn: 125 Euro (mind.).

Aber das liegt nicht an Amazon sondern an den Herstellern der Mp3-Player.
Aber mir macht es nichts aus wenn ich alle Jahr einen neuen bekomme für wenig Geld *g*.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## ProtKenny (5. November 2008)

damit machste keinen gewinn, sondern gibts lediglich weniger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein vermögen wird nicht größer^^

aber komischerweise ist bei meinen sachen von amazon nie was kaputt (na gut, hauptsächlich erweitere ich dort meine cd-sammlung )


----------



## ProtKenny (6. November 2008)

manmanmanman...langsam bereue ichs echt bei hwv bestellt zu haben....da steht nach 2 vollen tagen unter bestellstatus immer noch "Ware online bestellt"...dabei waren alle Teile sofort lieferbar bzw. der Prozessor gestern wieder verfügbar gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Und das beste: Nach vielen verschiedenen Stati bzgl der Verfügbarkeit von Mainboard, GraKa und Prozessor (sofort verfügbar, am 5.11. verfügbar, auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht verfügbar) sind jetzt alle Teile sofort verfügbar...HABEN DIE NUR EINEN TECHNIKER; DER DEN MIST ZUSAMMEN BAUT?!?!? so kommt es mir zumindest langsam vor...denn das große Weihnachtsgeschäft ist noch nicht eröffnet, so dass ich eig keine Erklärung für dieses Untätigbleiben sehe...

naja...wenn bis heute abend immer noch nichts passiert ist, werd ich mal ne e-mail schreiben, in der ich meinen widerruf androhe...und falls das immer noch nichts bringt, schreib ich ne schlechte bewertung bei geizhals...komischer weise soll das ein wundermittel sein, weil offenbar die chefs sich die beiträge dort durchlesen...

EDITH: Die Herren Geschäftsführer lesen anscheinend auch die Foren von Buffed durch! Denn oh wunder: Meine Ware wurde kommisioniert!!!!! Das mag zwar noch nichts heißen (hab da auch schon gelesen, dass es ne Weile dauert "eine Rechnung zu erstellen"), jedoch bin ich doch froh, dass mal etwas Bewegung reinkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))))

Und wer weiß? Wenn die das Zeug heute Abend schon verschicken....uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuuiuiuiuuiuiuiuiuiu


----------



## ProtKenny (9. November 2008)

So...ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal an all die viele freundlichen Helfer bedanken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der PC ist am Freitag nachmittag (schnelle lieferung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gut bei mir angekommen, nach ca 2 h Vista installation und programmen, hab ich am Abend gleich noch WoW ausprobiert...und max. Auflösung + max. Details bringen am Abendlichen Schattrath 55 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist echt unglaublich, wie schön das spiel aussehen kann...im ggsatz zu der leistung meines ehemaligen athlon xp mit 1,9ghz, 756mb ram und 6600gt)...daneben hab ich noch pes 2009 sowie top spin 2 auch ohne probleme in den schönsten bildern gespielt...

und auch sonst läuft alles rund...nur ein kleines problem hab ich dann doch: der kopfhörer-anschluss an der front hat offenbar einen wackelkontakt? das headset hatte ich schon an den normalen boxen dranne, keine probleme...das mikro war auch im front-ausgang und hatte keine probleme (hab sogar schon die sprachsteuerung von vista ausprobiert, sehr lustig)...aber beim kopfhörer... meldet der realtek hd audio-manager immer "es wurde ein stecker reingesteckt" bzw, wenn ich danach wieder loslasse "es wurde ein stecker herausgezogen"....liegt das wirklich an der hardware, oder kann ich auf software seite noch was verändern? hab bei dem audio-manager keine einstellung verändert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2008)

mmh...also wie jetzt Es gehen prinzipiell alle Geräte, die du an den Frontausgang einsteckst, bis auf den Kopfhörer. Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden? Ich nehme mal an wir reden hier von einen normalen Klinkenstecker, oder?
Und eben jener Ausgang macht nur beim Kopfhörer Zicken oder wie? Wenn du ihn einsteckst, dann wird das auch entsprechend erkannt, aber sobald du die Hand vom Stecker nimmst, heiß es, daß wieder ausgesteckt wurde?


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Hm , zu dem Problem kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Aber , schön zu hören das sonst alles so läuft wie´s soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ProtKenny (10. November 2008)

Jup, genau wie du es beschrieben hast, klos...normaler klinken.. usb, mikro gehen....reingesteckt....realtek erkennt stecker drinne, ich lasse los (hab auch schon ma probiert, den leicht hoch zu drücken, dann gings) schon zeigt er wieder an, stecker herausgezogen....und es gibt auch keinen ton aus den kopfhörern heraus....jetzt habe ich es aber irgendwie geschafft, den stecker dann reinzustecken, als das realtek programm, das nich bemerkt hat: sprich keine anzeige stecker drin/draussen, und komischerweise hatte ich ton...heute früh neuer test: ich stecke stecker rein, halte ihn fest, damit realtek den erkennt--bestätige in dem programm, dass es sich um kopfhörer handelt, lasse los...und es funktioniert weiterhin...wenn ich also vor dem bestätigen losgelassen hätte, wäre es wohl wieder weg bzw stecker rausgezogen...sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2008)

Und wenn du ihn direkt ans Mainboard steckst, dann geht er einwandfrei oder? Mmh...also hört sich schon stark nach einen Wackelkontakt an. Hast du in der Realtek-Software mal explizit den vorderen Ausgang aktiviert?
Weiß noch von früher, daß es öfters so war, daß man entweder den hinteren Ausgang, oder eben den vorderen am Gehäuse aktivieren musste.

Ansonsten würde ich da glaub erstmal die Frontblende abnehmen und das Kabel überprüfen, welches vom Frontanschluss zum Mainboard geht.


----------



## ProtKenny (10. November 2008)

hmm....hab unter erweiterte einstellungen beim audio manager ma unter "wiedergabegerät"  "ermöglicht simultane wiedergabe von zwei unterschiedlichen audio streams an der vorder- und rückseitigen ausgangsgeräten" aktiviert - die grünen buchsen beim audio-manager-fenster lecuteh zumindest jetzt beide permanent....werde das mal weiterhin beobachten und mich dann melden^^ danke!


----------

